# Did Not Pass looking at AEI SE Class, but have questions



## silentbob011 (Jun 16, 2022)

I took the SE Vertical Building Exam this past April and did not pass. Looking to change up how I am preparing as it was mostly based on the PPI2Pass PE Structural Reference Manual and other similar material. Looking at the AEI Class as it looks like it is highly regarded. I have a couple of questions that I am hoping previous takers can answer.

1. I have noticed in some previous posts that the Handout material (Binder) is very valuable and some people have just taken this to the exam with reference material. Would you say the PE Structural Reference Manual is comparable to the AEI Handout material? 

2. How are the practice exam questions are they similar to what you find in the exam and constantly being updated or are they similar to what you get in the NCEES Practice Exam? 

3. Does anyone know what the pass rate is for people that take the classes?


----------



## SJRA (Jun 16, 2022)

I took AEI classes and passed Bridge Vertical in my first try. I'm taking the lateral class for October. Answers to your questions:

1. The binder are really good and those were my main source plus the codes (AASHTO, ACI, and so on). In my opinion PE structural manual is a good reference to have but binders are more tuned towards the exam. In my opinion the manual has lot more than you need. Also the binders follow NCEES's listed topic pretty well. I use the notes at work often. 

2. Yes practice exams and specifically "homework" problems they provide are really helpful. If you solve all the homework problems and practice exams you are good to go. They provide solutions to all. 

3. I have no idea but from what I hear it must be pretty high. 

I recommend you to take the live sessions where you can interact and it kind of forces you to sit for sessions and puts you in a schedule. 

The cost is high but you get what you pay for. I have a PhD but I learned a lot from that class!


----------



## Manimani (Jun 16, 2022)

AEI was great. It provided a schedule and crash course to study as much material as they could ask. I took Vertical Bridges this April. I feel the depth helped me answer all questions.

The morning was nothing like the AEI exam, practice problems or NCEES. Maybe 5 of 40 where somewhat similar.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Jun 16, 2022)

The SERM is in no way comparable to the AEI notes. I have both, and struggle with the SERM. There are some good things about SERM and it is a good supplement to the AEI notes. Notched beams is one topic SERM covers that AEI does not.

I wish they would write some more questions and sell them as a supplement, or change up some of them at least. I have done the current set more times than I want to think about. Apparently, that is not working for me.


----------



## DaBird1 (Jun 16, 2022)

I took the AEI Lateral class this past fall, while I did not pass this time around (first time taking it). I do feel like the AEI class prepared me the best I had ever felt for the exam. They go into a lot of depth especially in the seismic generation of loads. A subject that I am very weak in, since I live in Central Illinois and do not typically deal with seismic requirements very often. 

1. I have the SERM and use it ever so often, but I typically only used the AEI course. I thought that they had better notes and "cheat" sheets.
2. I thought that the AM practice problem was decently comparable to the NCEES portion. Obviously there were some questions that were out of left field since NCEES does that because they are jackasses.
3. I did not find any type of pass rate for the AEI course. It seems to be fairly high. They know what they are doing that is for sure. 

In general highly recommend AEI's course that is for sure.


----------



## Bard (Jun 16, 2022)

SJRA said:


> I took AEI classes and passed Bridge Vertical in my first try. I'm taking the lateral class for October. Answers to your questions:
> 
> 1. The binder are really good and those were my main source plus the codes (AASHTO, ACI, and so on). In my opinion PE structural manual is a good reference to have but binders are more tuned towards the exam. In my opinion the manual has lot more than you need. Also the binders follow NCEES's listed topic pretty well. I use the notes at work often.
> 
> ...



How are the lectures presented? I took EET for the PE exam and the On-Demand lectures were provided through web-based Adobe Connect, which I had some issues with (mostly minor annoyances). I'm assuming it's the same thing where you pay for the course and "unlock" a catalog of videos recorded from the previous season for selected viewing?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Jun 16, 2022)

They used zoom last session, the Adobe connect was causing them problems. The videos are embedded in their website.


----------



## Stewie (Jun 17, 2022)

silentbob011 said:


> I took the SE Vertical Building Exam this past April and did not pass. Looking to change up how I am preparing as it was mostly based on the PPI2Pass PE Structural Reference Manual and other similar material. Looking at the AEI Class as it looks like it is highly regarded. I have a couple of questions that I am hoping previous takers can answer.
> 
> 1. I have noticed in some previous posts that the Handout material (Binder) is very valuable and some people have just taken this to the exam with reference material. Would you say the PE Structural Reference Manual is comparable to the AEI Handout material?
> 
> ...


Take AEI, Dr. Ibrahim and Dr. Zayati are the best.
1. AEI's handout binders for SE exam are much better than the PE structural reference manual for SE exam.
2. We do not discuss exam questions, please.
3. If you indeed follow the course of AEI, attend the classes, and finish the problems & quizzes, you shall pass.


----------



## SJRA (Jun 17, 2022)

Bard said:


> How are the lectures presented? I took EET for the PE exam and the On-Demand lectures were provided through web-based Adobe Connect, which I had some issues with (mostly minor annoyances). I'm assuming it's the same thing where you pay for the course and "unlock" a catalog of videos recorded from the previous season for selected viewing?


AEI uses Zoom. No issues on either live sessions or if you wanna go back and watch again.


----------



## _tslewis (Jun 18, 2022)

passed lateral April first time with AEI, I would not have passed without them, very very good


----------



## silentbob011 (Jun 20, 2022)

Thanks all for the feedback on the AEI course. Much appreciated.


----------



## Salt-Acid-Fat-Heat-Acid (Jun 21, 2022)

Passed both lateral/vertical with mostly only AEI + NCEES practice exam. Highly worth it. I split the binder in to materials & analysis, + summary sheets. I felt like it prepared me well for both, although I was surprised how much of the vertical AM last session was unpreparable. While I passed, I prob should have gotten more familiar with the codes themselves, although there is limited time.
All that being said, the #1 thing AEI gave me that I struggled with was a schedule I would stick to.


----------



## bonniferous (Jun 24, 2022)

Is anyone in this thread in the AEI course? I'm retaking the lateral exam this october and somehow I have misplaced a portion of my seismic notes. The HW set with problems 1-18. I believe they are pages 2H-1 - 2H-6. If anyone would be willing to share those pages with me that would be great!


----------



## theforce4top (Sep 3, 2022)

Pl. if you have, Share with me again ?


----------

